# Sorry or the age-old question: Can unmarried couples live together ok in Dubai?



## Seanog85

Hi all, 

I've read so much misleading information online about this topic, and also a lot of it is quite old. 

I'll be moving to Dubai in September/October, with my girlfriend. We will have one (and hopefully two) quite limited salary and would be looking to share a small apartment. 

I know that technically it's illegal to live together in Dubai as an unmarried couple - but is there any real risk to this currently? Has anybody actually known somebody who has a problem. 

I was starting to dismiss it but then read a couple of horror stories, including the recent - English girl and Irish guy arrested in taxi in Dubai - story and started to get a bit worried again. 


Is it very common for Western couples who are unmarried to live together in Dubai. Is it worth trying to pretend you are married?

Thanks


----------



## matteo86

I know a few people that live together unmarried but as to the laws I couldn't tell ya being single myself.


----------



## cami

conorgr85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've read so much misleading information online about this topic, and also a lot of it is quite old.
> 
> I'll be moving to Dubai in September/October, with my girlfriend. We will have one (and hopefully two) quite limited salary and would be looking to share a small apartment.
> 
> I know that technically it's illegal to live together in Dubai as an unmarried couple - but is there any real risk to this currently? Has anybody actually known somebody who has a problem.
> 
> I was starting to dismiss it but then read a couple of horror stories, including the recent - English girl and Irish guy arrested in taxi in Dubai - story and started to get a bit worried again.
> 
> 
> Is it very common for Western couples who are unmarried to live together in Dubai. Is it worth trying to pretend you are married?
> 
> Thanks


it's illegal to live with people who are not your relatives or/and not on your visa (relatives or maids, nannies, drivers, etc.)

if both you and your gf have jobs, you won't be able to get separate resident visas without the tenancy contracts (see No UAE visa without tenancy contract - The National).

if i were you, i'd rent a nice place for both, and something really cheap that would cover one of the resident visas. a lot more money, of course (think dewa, fees, comissions, and all that), but hey, we don't pay tax here 

on a different note, the case you're quoting has nothing to do with living together. he was h***y, she was drunk and good looking, things happen (in taxis, and a lot in dubai, apparently )

once you sort out the legal side of the issue (visas and all), no one will really care where she or you sleep at night (or at any other time of the day).

a lot cheaper would be to get married. it's never till death, don't worry


----------



## casswallow

*Cohabiting*

Hi 

It would be really useful if someone could reply with a positive answer to this question.
I too will be moving out to Dubai later this year following my partner who will be going in August and we are confused by what's right and what's not!!

Regards from a nervous newbie.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

casswallow said:


> Hi
> 
> It would be really useful if someone could reply with a positive answer to this question.
> I too will be moving out to Dubai later this year following my partner who will be going in August and we are confused by what's right and what's not!!
> 
> Regards from a nervous newbie.


Do you want a positive answer or do you want the truth? The previous answer was very detailed and correct. Living together is illegal but common place as most will assume that you are married anyway. There is an issue with your residency visa as you cannot be at the same address for this when you are not sending off a marriage certificate with it.
Can you live together? Yes. Is it legal? No. Are there technical hoops you will need to jump through? Yes.


----------



## casswallow

Ok well thanks for the honest reply, I think we might do a quickie at the registrars before he leaves. Do I want any technicalities when I get there? NO.......I'm finding it quite daunting as it is living in a place where I won't know anyone but it's something we both want to do and I'm sure we'll adjust...... Won't we?


----------



## adrianh

Aged old answer it's not ok


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

casswallow said:


> Ok well thanks for the honest reply, I think we might do a quickie at the registrars before he leaves. Do I want any technicalities when I get there? NO.......I'm finding it quite daunting as it is living in a place where I won't know anyone but it's something we both want to do and I'm sure we'll adjust...... Won't we?


It used to be easier I believe but now with the residency visa requirements that you need to have a rental agreement in your own name it makes it difficult unless you keep a wee cardboard box flat in international city as yours for the visa & live in a decent one with your other half. Could be quite costly though. There is always the option of getting married but that's your own personal choice that no-one else can comment on!


----------



## AussieSean

I am staying with a friend who works at a university as Doctor. He tells me that on occasion marriage license checks are carried out and that you shouldn't stay with someone you are not related to. I would image that they would act on a complaint. IE if someone at work doesn't like you and tips off the police, they can and will carry out a check.


----------



## noisyboy

There is a new law in the UAE where you need a tenancy contract in your name to get a visa. And you're not allowed by law to live with someone who's not your relative, family etc. So you'd need two tenancy contracts. 

Once you get that sorted, then you can live together with your girlfriend. What happens next is what you make of it. If you live the stereotypical life of an expat, get drunk and smashed all the time, make loud noises, then you might get neighbors that will complain to the police, and you'll end up in jail, just like many. 

If you live in an expat community and keep all to yourself and act like an expat that RESPECTS the fact that this country is a Muslim country then you'll be fine. Even tho living with your GF is not really respecting that this is a Muslim country.

Be smart, do whatever you want but KNOW your limits. If you get drunk, don't go running in the streets making it clear. People on this board talk about "what does appropriately dressed mean to a different person" and stuff like that. They discuss what is acceptable in the public and what is not. Appropriate and acceptable is common sense, nothing more nothing less! It's not as grey as everyone makes it sound.


----------



## BedouGirl

I'm sure Elphaba posted a link saying the one tenancy contract, one person rule had been withdrawn. Or perhaps I misunderstood?


----------



## rsinner

BedouGirl said:


> I'm sure Elphaba posted a link saying the one tenancy contract, one person rule had been withdrawn. Or perhaps I misunderstood?


The rule was withdrawn and then re-instated. :blah:


----------



## rasskass

Thank you everybody for your advise on the rules and expectations of living with an unmarried partner:

its very clear that it is illegal to live with an un married partner and if caught their can be consequences. however it appears to be quite practiced in Dubai and if you keep a low profile and you respect the law of the land you can be fine.

My question is what are the complications in renting an apartment and what do you tell the land lord....

i am looking to rent somewhere like Sama Tower, Maze tower etc...

is it ok to let the estate agency know your looking to be living with my GF or the land lord?
is it better to say your wife will be joining me?
is it possible to have 2 peoples name on the contract? 
if i say she's my wife do i have to provide marriage certificate to the land lord?
if they know the flat is rented to just me won't security question the second person living there?

Just to point out to other members wishing to move to Dubai with their unmarried partner, I have been visiting Dubai for the last 10 years and I can assure you that normal day to day living you will have no problems provided you don't draw unnecessary attention to your selves.

As Dubai is a hub/ stop over holiday destination you always see visitors and its very easy to blend in and nobody will say anything. After all Dubai built part of its fortune from tourism.

So this will be the first time i will be re locating there and will really appreciate the advise of you guys living there on how to make this process work, specially with how to deal with land lords, estate agencies and property security.

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Seanog85

Thanks all for the very helpful advice. This is a really excellent forum. 

The plan now is to move by myself initially, probably for about 3 months. My GF will then visit for a few week (we'll probably take the risk of her staying with me for this period). Then if she can find a job, with her own apt nearby, she will make the permanent move. 

Getting separate apartments is a bit ridiculous but I think its worth it for the peace of mind.

Thanks again!


----------



## Elphaba

If you make the decision to cohabit then refer to each other as husband and wife - all the time - and get a cheap wedding ring. It is usual for the contract to be in one name. Not having the surname is not an issue. Arab woman do not change their names on marriage and many other married women keep their own names too. Don't get in trouble, annoy your neighbours or behave inappropriately.

Just be aware of the law and potential consequences.


----------



## Seanog85

Hi Elphaba

Yes, that's exactly the plan! 

Thanks
Conor


----------



## another_joe

rsinner said:


> The rule was withdrawn and then re-instated. :blah:


Hmmm... I missed this latest turn of events where it was re-instated. How is the Catch 22 of requiring a visa to rent an apartment solved? You no longer need to provide your visa when renting?

If it was re-instated already, do they actually enforce it now?

I'm not asking for me (I'll be living alone), but the question is fairly common so that's why I'm interested. Also, I want things to go as smoothly as possible with tenancy contracts and visa once I relocate to Dubai


----------



## Elphaba

Generally the rule has always been that you need a valid residency visa to rent a property. In some cases, if you work for a known company, you may be able to rent with an employer's letter stating that it is in progress.


----------



## cossap

Does this mean no 'male friends' visiting????


----------



## TallyHo

I've been out of the country for the past month and have just cued in on this new law. 

We have several younger expats in the office who don't make much, say 15k a month. They live well because they share flats in the Marina or JLT. But if the law is real we cannot renew their visas until they have a lease in their name? If they have to rent a property outright it would put them under significant financial strain especially since rents are rarely paid on a monthly basis. 

Then there's the clerical and bookkeeping staff. Mostly Filipino and Indian. They don't get company accommodation and share rooms in Satwa or Bur Dubai. It would simply be impossible for them to rent a place in their name. How does the law affect this category of workers?

New employees from overseas would also have to commit to a lease even before their probation period is up? 

Given that so many workers in Dubai make little and the transient nature of the place, I don't see how this law can successfully work without significant negative implications for the labour market.



Elphaba said:


> Generally the rule has always been that you need a valid residency visa to rent a property. In some cases, if you work for a known company, you may be able to rent with an employer's letter stating that it is in progress.


----------



## Elphaba

It's 'majilis talk'. Just wait and there will be a solution


----------



## cupcake3

i cant advise you on your original question but as for if you ll be ok here I think you will love it. I came 4 weeks ago and although still living in a hotel, due to move into my house next week I really love it so far. I had a bit of a stressful time finding a school for my daughter and househunting but nothing too daunting and I really feel that Im going to be very happy here. The weather is amazing, the shopping, the restaurants and leisure facilities too. This place really caters for Europeans and so far the locals seem very friendly and accomodating. I am obviously very new to Dubai but so far I cannot fault it so I hope you will be very happy here! Best of luck with everything!


----------



## M3red

cupcake3 said:


> i cant advise you on your original question but as for if you ll be ok here I think you will love it. I came 4 weeks ago and although still living in a hotel, due to move into my house next week I really love it so far. I had a bit of a stressful time finding a school for my daughter and househunting but nothing too daunting and I really feel that Im going to be very happy here. The weather is amazing, the shopping, the restaurants and leisure facilities too. This place really caters for Europeans and so far the locals seem very friendly and accomodating. I am obviously very new to Dubai but so far I cannot fault it so I hope you will be very happy here! Best of luck with everything!


Any news on the law change? Do you need a tenancy agreement? What if you are in temporary accommodation?!


----------



## Seanog85

Elphaba said:


> It's 'majilis talk'. Just wait and there will be a solution


Just out of curiosity, what is 'majilis talk'? (Newbie alert!)


----------



## rasskass

Hi everyone I'm just following up on my original question....

I am currently in Dubai and am looking at different places to live. I am considering the new maze tower, they have given me a form to fill and if I pass they will allow me to make a rental offer. 

The issue is on the form is asked who will be living with you and wants the name nationality and relationship status to you. Ofcourse it would have to say wife. 

The issue is they want to see a copy of the Visa and on the visa it states that if your married or single. 

I'm really confused. Should I just say I'm living alone? Gould I put her name down?

Please please if any one has experience with landlords and can give any advise I will be very grateful

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

I don't recall seeing married or single on the resident's permit in my passport.


----------



## Ashazib

My sister was visiting me for her honeymoon and I asked her to bring her marriage certificate when she lands here..her husband doesn't mind displaying public affection and I was worried they might be deported soon so basically even if u guys plan to live together..keep very low key and try not to get public ESP police attention and u she be fine..lots of things are illegal here and lots of things r happening! Best of luck!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I do not think it is a big deal to say ALONE (at the moment)

and your passport can say single...you might have gotten married later ? just saying.

But bear in mind that there are rumors that they are trying to implement (or already came up with not sure) a law to curb illegal tenants living under the same roof. What I heard was that on the time of your VISA renewal , authorities will seek proof of residency (contract to rent and such) and that's when they will catch people.





rasskass said:


> Hi everyone I'm just following up on my original question....
> 
> I am currently in Dubai and am looking at different places to live. I am considering the new maze tower, they have given me a form to fill and if I pass they will allow me to make a rental offer.
> 
> The issue is on the form is asked who will be living with you and wants the name nationality and relationship status to you. Ofcourse it would have to say wife.
> 
> The issue is they want to see a copy of the Visa and on the visa it states that if your married or single.
> 
> I'm really confused. Should I just say I'm living alone? Gould I put her name down?
> 
> Please please if any one has experience with landlords and can give any advise I will be very grateful
> 
> Thanks


----------



## s-j-b

I've only just arrived and will be in the same boat in a few weeks when my girlfriend comes out.
That news article says 'Expatriates applying for or renewing a residence visa are now required to produce a valid tenancy contract for where they live.' If you've just arrived don't you need a residence visa before you can rent!?
Also, when would you have to renew your visa, is it every year or every 3?


----------



## rsinner

s-j-b said:


> Also, when would you have to renew your visa, is it every year or every 3?


Every 2 years. 

As for the other question, no idea how it works in practice !


----------



## s-j-b

Cheers. No doubt the laws will have changed in 2 years time.
If can get a visa without tenancy agreement then i'll just put one name on contract and say I'm the only one living there.


----------



## Seanog85

Thanks for all the relplies on this. 

In the end I will not be moving to Dubai after all. Still I think the post was useful to some. 

Cheers


----------

